# PC erkennt LAN-Kabel nicht



## FraSiWa (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem: mein Rechner (Windows 7 64 Bit, siehe Signatur) ist mit einem Powerline-Adapter mit dem Router verbunden, was normalerweise auch halbwegs funktioniert. Seit ein Paar Tagen jedoch funktioniert die Verbindung nicht mehr. Ich habe bereits etwas herumexperimentiert und dabei folgendes herausgefunden:
Am Kabel kann es nicht liegen, da ich bereits 2 verschiedene probiert habe.
Der Powerline-Adapter funktioniert auch, mit dem Laptop komme ich darüber ins Internet. Außerdem zeigt die LED eine Verbindung zum Netzwerk an.
Die LED für das Netzwerkkabel am Adapter leuchtet nicht, d.h. er erkennt kein Kabel.
Die Netzwerkdiagnose spuckt folgende Fehlermeldung aus: "Ein Ethernetkabel ist nicht ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen oder möglicherweise fehlerhaft."
Wenn ich versuche, den PC per Kabel mit dem Laptop zu verbinden, bin ich ebenfalls nicht erfolgreich und erhalte die gleiche Fehlermeldung.
So, jetzt seid ihr dran (ich hoffe ich habe keine Infos vergessen)


----------



## myIceTea (1. Juli 2013)

Hast doch schon fast alles ausgeschlossen, bis auf den defekte der Netzwerkkarte (sprich Mainboard)

wenn du zufällig noch ne alte Netzwerkkarte rumliegen hast (reicht ja 100 Mbit/s) kannstes ja ausprobieren.



ansonsten mal in den Adaptereinstellungen die Netzwerkkonfiguration überprüfen, bzw im Gerätemanager nach dem Treiber schauen und gegebenfalls aktualisieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FraSiWa (1. Juli 2013)

Netzwerkkarte hab ich leider keine. Treiber hab ich schon aktualisiert (doch noch was vergessen), wobei es ja auch unwahrscheinlich ist, das solch eine plötzliche Fehlfunktion durch einen veralteten Treiber ausgelöst wird, wenn sonst nichts verändert wird.

Edit: So, mit einer neuen Netzwerkkarte funktioniert es nun wieder.


----------

